# problemi con iptables

## stefanonafets

Ciao a tutti.

Ho un problema con iptables.

Devo usarle per poter fare un NAT (masquerading) per connettermi ad internet da win tramite la linuxbox.

Allora, il problema è che quando faccio 

```
#modprobe iptable_net
```

mi restituisce l'errore:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o : unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o : unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o : insmod              /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o  failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o : insmod iptable_nat failed

```

(bè, nn è proprio impaginato così)

A quanto ho capito mancano nf_unregister_sockopt e nf_register_sockopt, ma che sono???

Plz, help me!!!

----------

## PAMA

Il problema risiede nel fatto che inizialmente hai compilato il kernel.

Poi in un secondo momento hai aggiunto dei moduli o opzioni, ma non hai fatto un make clean quindi hai compilato dei moduli a cui mancano referenze.

Prova con:

make clean

make dep

....

Saluti,

	Alberto

----------

## Yans

attenzione con il kernel 2.4.20 di gentoo , diversa gente ha avuto problemi con iptables e altri moduli che non si caricano la soluzione e passare al kernel vanilla .

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Il problema risiede nel fatto che inizialmente hai compilato il kernel.
> 
> Poi in un secondo momento hai aggiunto dei moduli o opzioni, ma non hai fatto un make clean quindi hai compilato dei moduli a cui mancano referenze. 

 

No, lo pensavo anch'io, quindi avevo già provveduto a ricompilare il kernel da capo.

Il problema ovviamente non si è risolto...

Cmq, passare a vanilla nn mi piace come soluzione, nn so xchè...

Però visto che nn ho niente da fare e nn ho altre soluzioni, mo ci provo.

Ciao a todos, vi faccio sapere...

----------

## contigab

prova a settare in /etc/conf.d/iptables la variabile ENABLE_IPV4_FORWARD a yes. Basta decommentare la riga, questo dovrebbe bastare ad ABILITARE (NON ATTIVARE) l'ip forwarding.

Successivamente devi settare il firewall con 

-t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.xxx.xxx/32 -j MASQUERADING

----------

## stefanonafets

Oki, ho messo il kernel vanilla (con le sezioni riguardanti iptables nn modulari) e funge.

Allora ho ricompilato il kernel gentoo con le opzioni di iptables nel kernel, risultato: dando iptables ecc.. mi da errore...

Quindi mi sa che resto con vanilla per ora...

Azz, ma sti kernel fanno veramente cacare...

Con la 2.4.19-rNunMeRicordo Gentoo e la 2.4.20 Vanilla avevo problemi col controller raid, suddetti problemi sono stati risolti con la 2.4.20 Gentoo, e mo quest'ultima versione del kernel mi da problemi con iptables???

Mah...

 :Sad: 

----------

## JuradaXP

 *Yans wrote:*   

> attenzione con il kernel 2.4.20 di gentoo , diversa gente ha avuto problemi con iptables e altri moduli che non si caricano la soluzione e passare al kernel vanilla .

 

azz, speriamo di no.. io ho emergeato proprio il 2.4.20r1 di gentoo e non il vaniglia e cioccolato!

----------

## enx89

Anch'io ho avuto dei problemi con la serie 2.4.20 del kernel gentoo e iptables. Ho compilato tutto nel kernel, ma non riuscivo a fare SNAT.

Sono rimasto al 2.4.19-r10 della serie gentoo che va benissimo. :Laughing: 

Ciao a tutti ENz

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Io ho risolto i problemi tra 2.4.20-gentoo e iptables ricompilando iptables dopo aver compilato il nuovo kernel. All'inizio mi dava alcuni problemi con il natting, l'ho ricompilato ed è tornato a funzionare

----------

## JuradaXP

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Io ho risolto i problemi tra 2.4.20-gentoo e iptables ricompilando iptables dopo aver compilato il nuovo kernel. All'inizio mi dava alcuni problemi con il natting, l'ho ricompilato ed è tornato a funzionare

 

Ottimo a sapersi per quando metterò Gentoo anche sul Server...

----------

